

 Under reconsideration - ListAndPlay.com - JonathanBouman
http://listandplay.com/

======
dickwellington
I was absolutely amazed by the simplicity and functionality of listandplay and
already found some great artists that I had never heard of before. Even
artists which I had seen live on festivals but didn't remember. I have bought
multiple cd's form artists found via listandplay and feel it is the ultimate
tool for "smaller" musicians to be found. I feel that as long as you host in
the netherlands and pay your share to Buma (although I hate them) you can
leave your service running, if other countries make objections you can always
shut down service to that country. Similarly if artists make objections to
them being found through this service (musicians can be crazy sometimes) you
can block them from the service so that metallica is no longer found through
listandplay. It may also be wise to try to only retrieve music that is posted
through official youtube-channels since in that case the videos are already
publicly available and you are doing the artists a favor since they can expand
their fanbase. Hope to see this service back soon, it is incredible and I miss
it. It may be wise to contact somebody with knowledge of international music
laws, since I clearly know nothing about it. Also be prepared for others
copying the formula.

------
javier_guillen
Hi, i' sorry but your problem, who blocked your web? youtube? lastfm? or
Buma/Stemra? I'm developer and have a web that works with last.fm and youtube
api, and works similar that yours. Perhaps the problem is that you are using
crhomless player and fullscreen, I had this problem at my site and i have
modify the web because youtube blocked my web. Now is ok. I think that the
problem is the player, crhomless has no ads... and this don't like to youtube.
Change the player to the normal youtube player. Sorry my bad english

------
calloc
Just a couple of days ago I was watching various new videos on YouTube and
found several new artists that I absolutely loved and went and bought their
albums.

And now I find that this project is unfortunately offline. I understand it was
just a proof of concept but honestly I was looking forward to using it to find
more artists that I like.

I would like to thank you for your project, even-though it didn't last that
long. It was a cool concept, and I definitely think it has potential.

------
acangiano
IANAL, but I don't think you have too much to be worried about (you are simply
using the YouTube and Last.fm APIs according to the rules), particularly if
you live in the NL.

Your site has the potential of becoming one of the most used ones on the net.
I wouldn't shut it down if I were you. It's easier to beg for forgiveness than
to ask for permission.

On a sad note, I was addicted to it, and I'm really sorry to see it go. Any
one knows of good alternatives?

~~~
javier_guillen
yes i know, my site is cool, but i think that is awfull post the link here. i
solidarize with Jonathan. ;)

------
HansH
I don't think using the YouTube content should be a problem. In example
<http://www.songa.nl> does kind of the same thing as well as the already
mentioned Muziic.com in the US.

Don't get scared off keep your wonderful site going

~~~
javier_guillen
perhaps a lot of request at Lastfm api? they have restrictions

------
HansH
I have contacted someone at Buma/Stemra. He is looking in to this.I'll get
back asap. Jonathan contact me for more details.

------
javier_guillen
if finally the problem is with youtube, contact with my at twitter @ariadnanet
, i had a similar problem i i know someone at youtube that can help you

~~~
javier_guillen
well "i know someone at youtube" is only that i have an email address of the
person that can solve, but unfortunablely is not my friend :)

------
javier_guillen
eyyy i thing that i know why is blocked!!! you are not using the correct
player, use the official youtube player

